# New Stihl Product - 2022



## jmille9936 (May 13, 2020)

If you subscribe to Stihl's newletter, you likely got an email today.

"COMING SOON! A NEW KIND OF POWER. A game-changing product announcement is on the horizon. Look for a sneak peak - coming 10.10.22. Follow along on social media for more details in the coming weeks."

So, place your predictions here.

New higher voltage battery line?!!?! 4 cycle engines? Maybe they cracked the code and it'll be micro nuclear reactors!?

Personally I hope it is a new battery line to compete with the 60 and 80 volt products that are on the market. The Stihl 36v system isn't that great.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

They have 4-cycle engines already, for 20+ years now.

New battery line is likely, the 36V AP platform has been around for awhile now. Nothing terribly wrong with it but to retain the commercial market share they enjoy with gas products, they need something with a bit more kick.


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

More than likely it's the launch for the Zero Turns that they've partnered with Briggs on.

GIE is right around the corner and they've committed to delivering them to dealers in January so it's about that time to start generating public interest.

Risky move relying on Briggs & Stratton to manufacture a product for a brand with industry leading quality.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

paulwrunge said:


> More than likely it's the launch for the Zero Turns that they've partnered with Briggs on.
> 
> GIE is right around the corner and they've committed to delivering them to dealers in January so it's about that time to start generating public interest.
> 
> Risky move relying on Briggs & Stratton to manufacture a product for a brand with industry leading quality.


Briggs produces both the very top shelf of OPE engines..... and the very bottom. It's the latter part that's problematic from an image PoV. I have absolute confidence they can produce an engine worthy of Stihl's reputation for quality.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> paulwrunge said:
> 
> 
> > More than likely it's the launch for the Zero Turns that they've partnered with Briggs on.
> ...


I agree with this 100%.


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

Comment was more from the perspective of turning over your production to a third party you lose some control in the process. Let's hope that doesn't happen. Stihl has such a massive dealer network, this mower has a lot of potential to disrupt the market.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

paulwrunge said:


> Comment was more from the perspective of turning over your production to a third party you lose some control in the process. Let's hope that doesn't happen. Stihl has such a massive dealer network, this mower has a lot of potential to disrupt the market.


Stihl has 3rd party engines already on their pressure washer line.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

paulwrunge said:


> More than likely it's the launch for the Zero Turns that they've partnered with Briggs on.
> 
> GIE is right around the corner and they've committed to delivering them to dealers in January so it's about that time to start generating public interest.
> 
> Risky move relying on Briggs & Stratton to manufacture a product for a brand with industry leading quality.


A gas-powered ZTR would compete directly with Deere though (Unless there are major changes in their line as well...) and that is sure to cause some friction in a major portion of their dealerships as most Deere dealers are also Stihl dealers.

Very interesting indeed.


----------

